# Spring Visit to Bellas Little Angels



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Spring Visit to Bellas Little Angels (pic heavy)*

Many of you know that my husband and I are good friends with the owners/breeders of Bellas and I know that you all love the pics from our visits. Yesterday, we were there to meet Jasper's new cousins and Mr. Moose's new nieces/nephews and brothers/sister. Besides seeing them we got to spend about 3 hrs with all the boys and girls (also referred to as our nieces and nephews)>>>of course this means lots and lots of pics. I'll start 1st with the moms and their new pups:

Mr. Moose's mom Rose aka Jasper's cousin that he grew up with: Her new babies are about 2 weeks old:








Mr. Moose's Aunt Bella aka Rose's sister: Her babies were born a few days earlier than Rose's.:








Ms. Jasmine (no relation but non the less a very special little lady to all of us):









Group shots of all 3 litters:









































Now some of the kids hiding in the toy boxes:
Jasper's mom Daisy:
















Mad Max:








Piglet (cousin to Jasper)









more to come:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Patrick:








Holly:









Puppy treat handouts:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

And now some random shots after they all calm down:
















Trevette/Mr. Moose's daddy:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Does my hubby look happy?:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Last Set:








Jasper's sister Iris:
































1 more of Jasper's mom:
















Jasper's Uncle Jo Jo >>we rescued from a bad home over 2 months ago: He is fully rehabed, neutered and working on his social skills>>>still looking for a home:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I have never seen so many chihuahuas in one house,how many does she have ?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow! There are so many chihuahuas...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

michele said:


> I have never seen so many chihuahuas in one house,how many does she have ?


33 they own/1 rescue looking for a home/and 9 pups currently.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Chi Heaven!! Wow! How do you walk around with all those chis! Great pics. I stink at taking pictures.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

I am certain this is what *Chihuahua Heaven *looks like! I would have a big grin on my face and be every bit as happy as your hubby!! Thank you so much for sharing these awesome furbabies.. Deb


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww so lovely I just love your pics from bella's she has so many pretty chis thanks for posting.


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

The spotted pups on the pawprint blankie remind me of an artist who does optical-illusion paintings of Paint horses (they show up on Leanin' Tree greeting cards sometimes). Darn this brain of mine, can't think of the name. Anyway, what great pictures you take!


----------



## widogmom (Mar 23, 2011)

Susan Von Borstel. What would I do without teh interwebz?

Susan von Borstel Handsigned and Numbered Limited Edition: "Unity 4" - Susan von Borstel


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

OMG! so many chis!
They are all so sweet


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Cute overload !
They are all adorable, but wow Bella is real beauty.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

chideb said:


> I am certain this is what *Chihuahua Heaven *looks like! I would have a big grin on my face and be every bit as happy as your hubby!! Thank you so much for sharing these awesome furbabies.. Deb



Yes it is chi heaven....we are always excited to be taking a day trip there...always smiling while we are there and covered in fur, happiness and kisses after we leave.


----------



## liss77 (Feb 9, 2011)

How do you go & visit all those beautiful babies without bringing another one home? 

If I took my kids there we would never be able to leave lol


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

We already have 3. I'm sure when we move we will get a 4th, but for now visits will have to do. On occassion we do have a visitor/puppy sitting time at our house so that makes up for not getting another 1.


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

I really imagined myself sitting down at the middle of that room and being 'kissed' by all of them !! Chi's paradise !!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Claudinha said:


> I really imagined myself sitting down at the middle of that room and being 'kissed' by all of them !! Chi's paradise !!


That is exactly what I do when I am there. Oh and the kisses and cuddles are endless. 
:hello1:


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

1 quick update to this thread and the post I made a few months ago about Jo Jo *Jasper's Uncle (the 3yr old chi Becky and I rescued)..As of Friday he has a new home and so far he is doing excellent.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Yay Jo Jo! :hello1::hello1:


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

i was going to say i have never seen so many dogs in 1 house


----------

